# Word Censor list



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone can tell me from where i can download the Word censor list for any forum. I get this page but no download link....


```
http://www.phpbbhacks.com/download/4332
```


----------



## FatMania (Dec 25, 2005)

The download link iyou posted s broken , but there is something similar , the "URL Censor Hack" This hack makes it so that you can now filter URLs and words too from URLs in posts, profiles, private messages and the memberlist.
download

```
http://www.phpbbhacks.com/download.php?id=5177
```
i never had a phpbb but i gave it a try


----------

